
Help Us DeGoogle FOSS - Cas9
https://old.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/gwsv5j/help_us_degoogle_foss_free_and_open_source/
======
fsflover
Really promising project. I wish more people understood the danger of Google
monopoly.

Obviously, even developers sometimes don't understand it:
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/12499](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/12499)
(from the comments)

------
bullen
I have been de-googling (youtube) video streaming with my app server lately:
[http://github.com/tinspin/rupy](http://github.com/tinspin/rupy)

The last google dependency I now have (SMTP) will be added to rupy once I
finish my MMO!

~~~
fsflover
But what about PeerTube?

~~~
bullen
PeerTube can't scale like my App Server. I can host 100.000 concurrent clients
on a AWS 4x core server with only 5 threads! Non-blocking IO and complex
memory-model VM for joint parallel concurrency is only possible to scale like
that with Java! Not even C can handle that kind of pressure on the first
practical bottle-neck of the end of Moore's Law: Memory Speed!

